# Why didn't someone warn me this could be addictive?



## Kacey (Jul 15, 2008)

I got home about an hour ago from my first experience at a shooting range; my sahbum had offered to teach me to shoot, and today was when he had time.  Don't ask me what the gun was - he told me, but all I can remember is that it was a .40 caliber pistol.  We were there about an hour - and all I can is a) I really suck at this; b) when my arms got tired, it got worse; c) I don't need another expensive hobby/addiction!!!!!  But damnit, I think I may have one.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 15, 2008)

Kacey said:


> I got home about an hour ago from my first experience at a shooting range; my sahbum had offered to teach me to shoot, and today was when he had time.  Don't ask me what the gun was - he told me, but all I can remember is that it was a .40 caliber pistol.  We were there about an hour - and all I can is a) I really suck at this; b) when my arms got tired, it got worse; c) I don't need another expensive hobby/addiction!!!!!  But damnit, I think I may have one.



Definitely a lot of fun and you are building a serious self defense skill set too.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 15, 2008)

Way to go Kacey it is alwaysa good ideal to have those skill set.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 15, 2008)

Shooting is as entrancing as any other martial art, Karen.  Sorry .

The minimising of error and the control over you own body to direct the shot is fascinating; especially when shooting over longer distances where breath control and decisiveness are imperative (wait too long to 'take the shot' and your accuracy decreases).

I was never any good with pistols (well, revolvers in my case, I never shot an automatic).  Rifles were my 'game' and I loved it - that's why I was on the Uni rifle team .  Sadly, the range is gone now and I dread to think of the consequences of trying to take up the sport again .


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 15, 2008)

Kacey said:


> I got home about an hour ago from my first experience at a shooting range; my sahbum had offered to teach me to shoot, and today was when he had time. Don't ask me what the gun was - he told me, but all I can remember is that it was a .40 caliber pistol. We were there about an hour - and all I can is a) I really suck at this; b) when my arms got tired, it got worse; c) I don't need another expensive hobby/addiction!!!!! But damnit, I think I may have one.


 

You are one of US now......:jediduel:


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 15, 2008)

Shooting is like getting a tattoo ... different and *addictive.*  Quite thrilling to the firearms virgin to be sure, particularly for females.

Our girl scout campout was hosted at a boy scout camp which had a .22 range and a rifle range.  We shot black powder rifles there and when the girls were off eating or doing crafts, the adults would rotate through for their opportunity.  The scoutmaster who ran the range turned a few ladies those weekends; one shot is all it took.

Congratulations, Kacey!


----------



## Deaf Smith (Jul 15, 2008)

Kacey said:


> I don't need another expensive hobby/addiction!!!!! But damnit, I think I may have one.


 
Get a .22 Kacey! A good .22 pistol. Wal-mart .22 lr Federal/Winchester/Remington 500 round packs for maybe $10 bucks.

Go to that range and practice alot and often! Left and right handed. 

I have a bunch of pistols. .45 on down to .22, but I can say the .22 is the skill builder, especially if you are new at it.

And don't think the .22 is a harmless toy. 40gr bullet at 950 fps from a 4 inch barrel ain't bad. It will shoot completly through someone if needed. 

While I pack a .40, my daughter, an accountant in Dallas, has my Ruger MKII 4 inch stainless .22 as her pistol! She can hit light swithes with it at 7 yards one handed.

Yea it's addicting, in a real fun way!

Deaf


----------



## kidswarrior (Jul 15, 2008)

Kacey said:


> I got home about an hour ago from my first experience at a shooting range; my sahbum had offered to teach me to shoot, and today was when he had time.  Don't ask me what the gun was - he told me, but all I can remember is that it was a .40 caliber pistol.  We were there about an hour - and all I can is a) I really suck at this; b) when my arms got tired, it got worse; c) *I don't need another expensive hobby/addiction!!!!!  But damnit, I think I may have one.*


Right on both counts.  Haven't owned guns in awhile (virtually slept with em till I got married, but that's been awhile )), so'd forgotten how fast you can burn through money, er, ammunition. :ultracool But man, it's fun.

Like *Skn*, I was always a rifle man myself, esp carbine length cos it'll work from the hip or shoulder, and won't get caught on as many things in medium range spaces (rooms, etc).

Anyway, happy addiction, uh, _practice_.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 15, 2008)

Kacey said:


> all I can remember is that it was a .40 caliber pistol.


 
Rifles are more fun. And, more acurate.


----------



## Big Don (Jul 15, 2008)

Get a shotgun and a skeet thrower. It's an awesome way to waste a day...


----------



## wade (Jul 16, 2008)

Keltek 380, small, sweet and very sexy. Lots of punch but fits in a pocket very nicely. Welcome to the real world Kacey. Now, uh, what tat's do you have?


----------



## rmclain (Jul 16, 2008)

CuongNhuka said:


> Rifles are more fun. And, more acurate.


 
You can get a Marlin Model 60 .22 rifle for under $120.  Inexpensive, fun, reliable., easy to clean.  I got mine 26 years ago and it just had its first malfunction.  Lots of fun.

R. McLain


----------



## stickarts (Jul 16, 2008)

Good for you!! Sounds like a great experience!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 16, 2008)

It all starts out so innocently...one little gun just to go and have fun with and then the next thing you know you need a bigger kick so you go and buy another one.  That leads to expensive ammunition so you need to reload for yourself and the equipment for that sucks more money from you....an so on and so forth and next thing you know you have a whole room in your house dedicated to reloading and storing all your gun equipment and everything on your Christmas list is some how related to your new found hobby and you are buying equipment for your children as well because they have fallen in love with "shooting" too and you are traveling with them to competitions and you have a whole new "shooting family" that are just as nuts and just as addicted as you are.  It is a vicious, expensive hobby but I don't think I have found anything that has made me as happy.


----------



## CoryKS (Jul 16, 2008)

Gabba gabba, we accept her, we accept her, one of us!


----------



## Kacey (Jul 16, 2008)

Well, I'm not going to buy anything _just_ yet - because next month a bunch of my TKD friends are getting together before a seminar we'll all be at to go shooting, and I've been invited, so I'll have a chance to try all sorts of things, including rifles... so I think I'll wait until then, at least.  Also, Denver has a major gun show/sale twice a year - and people can handle all sorts of things there as well, along with really good prices, if you go with someone who knows what the prices are - and I know several people who do.


----------



## thardey (Jul 16, 2008)

Kacey said:


> Well, I'm not going to buy anything _just_ yet - because next month a bunch of my TKD friends are getting together before a seminar we'll all be at to go shooting, and I've been invited, so I'll have a chance to try all sorts of things, including rifles... so I think I'll wait until then, at least.  Also, Denver has a major gun show/sale twice a year - and people can handle all sorts of things there as well, along with really good prices, if you go with someone who knows what the prices are - and I know several people who do.



Think of it this way: If you try a pistol, you'll want your own. If you try a rifle, shotgun, muzzle-loader, etc etc, you'll want your own!

Actually, I agree with *Deaf*, a good .22 is hard to beat for practice. Also, you may consider getting a decent airsoft gun to start. (A Co2 powered one goes for about $50). It gives you the challenge of aiming and timing, but you don't learn to flinch from the kick.

Of course, as Lisa mentioned, the fun starts when you go from ":flak:" to ":wuguns:" to " verkill:" and can control that kind of power.


----------



## 7starmarc (Jul 16, 2008)

I just got into shooting a little while ago, too. Addicting. I have yet to buy my first handgun, but I'm close.
I laugh sometimes because my son used to love punching hole in paper at home (with a hole punch). Now I go somewhere and punch holes in paper in a very different way.
But seriously, I've found the stillness and focus of shooting to be very centering. If only I didn't burn through ammo quite so quickly...


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 16, 2008)

congrats.  kudos for being willing to try something new.


----------



## dart68 (Jul 16, 2008)

Addictive for sure.  But wait till you start shooting _things._  Plastic milk jugs, pop cans, washing machines, etc.  Much more fun than punching holes in paper.


----------



## teekin (Jul 24, 2008)

We Call those "Appliance Nights". Thats when knowing how to do your own reloads is fun. If you like shooting but are burning ammo you can often buy reloads at firing ranges. Collect the brass and have it reloaded if you can. Once you get a feel for what kind of shooting you want to do you can collect most brass and start asking for custom loads. Try a bunch of different calibers if you can and different makes. See what feels good, you can always have it customized. Barretta 92D is one of my Favs, CZ's, Springfeild Armory .45, Wilson .45, Hammeerli's, FN's and of course the Grendels. You are going to learn to love the smell of cordite!
Lori


----------



## TridentOne (Jul 31, 2008)

I always thought my shooting hobby was expensive until I compared it to my motorcycle and all the show and go parts I bolted on.


----------

